# What to say, What to do......there's the question I have 0 clue



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

What is up
 didn't go as well as I thought it would
so....I will restrain my presence to this thread and this thread only whenever I cannot find purpose on other ones
It's like my zoo cell for everybody to see my desolation and get in if they wish to do so


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

I know, pretty sad huh, whatever, it's what I do and live for, searching an answer even if that means me going off exposure


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

ANYWAY..........feiwk9fWKFSAKFAIKEDaODAOIKDKOPDK<OIDKXOFSZKIFOJZIR<JIRQHnifhizrjhQEBVGUJ<HEruqh<ruHJHSHD<AHEDbhjDSARBNADBHJEDHJjhDFIQjhEQJEDHJQOIRQWHURFHJWKHJRqwhrhiOWOIAWHA<OIFDHiehfiwhrfhsfjkaSbf<ajfjkabqhujqwhaurhaIIFQhruHGR8IRHw
That's how I feel at the moment


----------



## Joni (Oct 18, 2019)

No further discussion required :V


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Joni said:


> No further discussion required :V


Oh...Wanna have a discussion, alright...shoot the subject


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

I feel cold........................................goddamn weather..


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I feel cold........................................goddamn weather..


It's my payment for desiring bad weather conditions
although it's a bit exaggerated to make me feel this shivered..


----------



## Joni (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Oh...Wanna have a discussion, alright...shoot the subject


What is up? :V I think we haven't solved this one.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Joni said:


> What is up? :V I think we haven't solved this one.


What is there to be up, everything is down, I'm down to earth, you're down to talk
who's up for that subject's discussion??


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> It's my payment for desiring bad weather conditions
> although it's a bit exaggerated to make me feel this shivered..


You can't change the weather, but your can cover yourself with a blanket and drink something hot to warm you up 
And... I don't really understand this thread, but I guess it's okay ^^

And your last post is pretty poetic ^^
EDIT : the one about up and down, I mean


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> You can't change the weather, but your can cover yourself with a blanket and drink something hot to warm you up
> And... I don't really understand this thread, but I guess it's okay ^^
> 
> And your last post is pretty poetic ^^
> EDIT : the one about up and down, I mean


2 words
Thank. You


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> You can't change the weather, but your can cover yourself with a blanket and drink something hot to warm you up
> And... I don't really understand this thread, but I guess it's okay ^^
> 
> And your last post is pretty poetic ^^
> EDIT : the one about up and down, I mean


and yeah, you're pretty right
thanks for coming to my second attempt to find purpose while describing how I feel 
you gave me a good solution that I'm taking to consideration right now, once again, thank you


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Sometimes I imagine myself as........Lector
chained down with a muzzle so nobody hear the prophecies of disgrace I delightfully prosper in the form of poetic cuts that even the thickest air can't stand through..


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Sometimes I imagine myself as........Lector
> chained down with a muzzle so nobody hear the prophecies of disgrace I delightfully prosper in the form of poetic cuts that even the thickest air can't stand through..


cut my tongue, unless my mind pulls strings enough for it to be the least of your concerns...it's all of the wisdom I've got to offer


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Now I'm hungry, yeet..


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Now I'm hungry, yeet..


Not anymore


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Still remember that name...Destiny, such a....in-vulgar person, neither boy or girl...it was impossible for me to discover and after all these years just the memory of the name brings me the worst memories...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

A doubt crisis....a.........really badly relented corner I've decided to leave for the darkness of my conscience to swallow...
But still, it's whispers remain to torment me...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

self loitering..
It means mutilation of the self,lingering in the biggest despair in the form of a small injection... like a slow suicide....A demonstration of the purest feelings of repulse against this world, someone else or even the person in question.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

unlikely......I feel like sleeping here today,,


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

OI @ClumsyWitch
You have taught me a whole, thanks


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

Dougnut die. It's bad for your health


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Dougnut die. It's bad for your health


Is that your impression of my thread?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope. It's just a thing i say a lot as a fun little tip.. which that list also includes..

On a scale of 1 to 10, what is your favorite color of the alphabet?


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Nope. It's just a thing i say a lot as a fun little tip.. which that list also includes..
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10, what is your favorite color of the alphabet?


Gold
like the golden rule of science, try and mistake, do or die...
You know...we could learn a lot about that if we weren't focusing on ulterior stuff, don't you agree?


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> self loitering..
> It means mutilation of the self,lingering in the biggest despair in the form of a small injection... like a slow suicide....A demonstration of the purest feelings of repulse against this world, someone else or even the person in question.


Loving ourselves can be hard, but I found it a pretty interesting balance by itself cause we can't love everything about ourselves but I don't think we can hate everything about ourselves too. There's still something to love, even the smallest thing, like that finger nail with an interesting shape or that narrator's voice which tells the story in our head while we read.



No-fur-ther said:


> Gold
> like the golden rule of science, try and mistake, do or die...
> You know...we could learn a lot about that if we weren't focusing on ulterior stuff, don't you agree?


Huhu I don't have the same golden rule of science as you  Mine is "it's true until it's proven false"


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

We could learn a lot about anything if we stopped focusing on other things and purely set focus to one.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Loving ourselves can be hard, but I found it a pretty interesting balance by itself cause we can't love everything about ourselves but I don't think we can hate everything about ourselves too. There's still something to love, even the smallest thing, like that finger nail with an interesting shape or that narrator's voice which tells the story in our head while we read.
> 
> 
> Huhu I don't have the same golden rule of science as you  Mine is "it's true until it's proven false"


that's because you've chosen the golden rule of law, the science behind truth and lie, the blindfold where justice has written her devoted commandments


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> We could learn a lot about anything if we stopped focusing on other things and purely set focus to one.


which is..??


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> which is..??


What do you mean 'which is'? I said what in my post already


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Loving ourselves can be hard, but I found it a pretty interesting balance by itself cause we can't love everything about ourselves but I don't think we can hate everything about ourselves too. There's still something to love, even the smallest thing, like that finger nail with an interesting shape or that narrator's voice which tells the story in our head while we read.


Truly interesting, Miss, I might need to request you more often to make me company
In answer to your comment, I'm still looking, what I write, what drives me to write it, is what both my heart and mind cannot understand, neither can I


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> What do you mean 'which is'? I said what in my post already


didn't read
could you make the favor of being a bit more specific?


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> We could learn a lot about anything if we stopped focusing on other things and purely set focus to one.


Indeed but we also learn more by learning different things like how Leonard De Vinci learnt about science and art and how it helped him to improve in both domains and create spectacular artworks and creative science engine.



No-fur-ther said:


> that's because you've chosen the golden rule of law, the science behind truth and lie, the blindfold where justice has written her devoted commandments


Interesting. But I don't think good and wrong are the same as true and false. Law is deeply linked to society. Science is deeply linked to knowledge.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> didn't read
> could you make the favor of being a bit more specific?


**Anything**


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Indeed but we also learn more by learning different things like how Leonard De Vinci learnt about science and art and how it helped him to improve in both domains and create spectacular artworks and creative science engine.
> 
> 
> Interesting. But I don't think good and wrong are the same as true and false. Law is deeply linked to society. Science is deeply linked to knowledge.


which were both invented by philosophy, aka, the science of ManKind


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> **Anything**


Like????


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> which were both invented by philosophy, aka, the science of ManKind


History too, but that's another story...tho like all the ways go to rome, philosophy drives to all it's children


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Truly interesting, Miss, I might need to request you more often to make me company
> In answer to your comment, I'm still looking, what I write, what drives me to write it, is what both my heart and mind cannot understand, neither can I


The answer may not be in your heart but in your stomach. I find it quite interesting how neuronal cells are inside the stomach and how we said that someone has guts and a lot of other things like that.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Like????


Define anything


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> The answer may not be in your heart but in your stomach. I find it quite interesting how neuronal cells are inside the stomach and how we said that someone has guts and a lot of other things like that.


I think I will throw up my post statement then


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Define anything


Nothing but what there is to be
good enough for you?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

"used to refer to a thing, no matter what."


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> "used to refer to a thing, no matter what."


my definition is far better


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> which were both invented by philosophy, aka, the science of ManKind


Hum. I don't see it that way. Philosophy is indeed a fundamental of science. But is it truly one for the law?
Law for me is more linked to our primal instincts, our need to live with each other while it's so difficult.

But I see a lot of common points in law and science. Like the will to find rules.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> my definition is far better


Yes I'm sure your definition is better than the official definition for the English language. That's why we use the worse one and not your superior one. Because that wouldn't make sense


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Hum. I don't see it that way. Philosophy is indeed a fundamental of science. But is it truly one for the law?
> Law for me is more linked to our primal instincts, our need to live with each other while it's so difficult.
> 
> But I see a lot of common points in law and science. Like the will to find rules.


To will to form justice, but what is justice....great philosophers haven't fallen to this question yet, not that I am Aware off.....
Killing a man who killed a child, is that justice, although the child killed the man's mother...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Yes I'm sure your definition is better than the official definition for the English language. That's why we use the worse one and not your superior one. Because that wouldn't make sense


No, because they think they are superior and rather use an official definition instead of a more philosophical one
So vague...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> No, because they think they are superior and rather use an official definition instead of a more philosophical one
> So vague...



Sorry, what are we discussing again??
If anything really..


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> No, because they think they are superior and rather use an official definition instead of a more philosophical one
> So vague...


Fun fact, the philosophers were not all right. In fact most were majorly wrong, with a few right things pointing in the right direction but not quite making it there until others expand on such ideas.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Fun fact, the philosophers were not all right. In fact most were majorly wrong, with a few right things pointing in the right direction but not quite making it there until others expand on such ideas.


if you agree with a central Idea instead of subjectivity and dribble that those philosophers offer, than I think people can't understand the true meaning of things


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> if you agree with a central Idea instead of subjectivity and dribble that those philosophers offer, than I think people can't understand the true meaning of things


Ignorance, was always a thing, until those philosophers you said were wrong in their majority made the difference and defined what was right by mundane parameters


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

BUT, nobody is 100% right, no matter the view or perspective you give, there will always be either a better one, or someone will either accept and improve, or just ignore
Funny..but saddening too


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Ignorance, was always a thing, until those philosophers you said were wrong in their majority made the difference and defined what was right by mundane parameters


No, some of them stayed with their philosophies till death and others expaned on it afterward. So they did not make a deifference and define what was right by mundane parameters~


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> No, some of them stayed with their philosophies till death and others expaned on it afterward. So they did not make a deifference and define what was right by mundane parameters~


Oh...let's see then...descartes, who was he
Socrates, who was he...and what did they do for the world??
Sigmund freud, 
I have all day to prove you wrong


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Oh...let's see then...descartes, who was he
> Socrates, who was he...and what did they do for the world??
> Sigmund freud,
> I have all day to prove you wrong


Socrates did do things but his students were also famous philosophers that learned from him. All you did was further prove me point actually so thanks lmfao


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Voltaire...oh voltaire...Mr Blue mark, please...stop, because I won't move a finger or open a ear to hear you deny that philosphy made far more than you think and those philosophers did change the conceptions we have today


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Socrates did do things but his students were also famous philosophers that learned from him. All you did was further prove me point actually so thanks lmfao


forgot his students, students these that learnt a secondary form of philosophy, true...forgot it's name


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Voltaire...oh voltaire...Mr Blue mark, please...stop, because I won't move a finger or open a ear to hear you deny that philosphy made far more than you think and those philosophers did change the conceptions we have today


Ah but you see I'm not arguing that they didn't, just that each alone would've acconplished nothing and made no difference. Each built off eachother and what they knew, newton for example only did what he did because previous philosophers built on themselves.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Ah but you see I'm not arguing that they didn't, just that each alone would've acconplished nothing and made no difference. Each built off eachother and what they knew, newton for example only did what he did because previous philosophers built on themselves.


I part on that...besides I have this theory that nothing that we do is actually original, everything came from something or someone, ages ago, from places not too far away since the start of humanity...makes me sad not to be unique, how about you?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I part on that...besides I have this theory that nothing that we do is actually original, everything came from something or someone, ages ago, from places not too far away since the start of humanity...makes me sad not to be unique, how about you?


I believe that everyone's mind IS unique, no one thing in existance is the same. It's scientifically and philosophically proven, however everything was created and made. We didn't create the stars and their measurements for example. Only discovered them.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I believe that everyone's mind IS unique, no one thing in existance is the same. It's scientifically and philosophically proven, however everything was created and made. We didn't create the stars and their measurements for example. Only discovered them.


Sure, but no matter what you learn, whenever you go to post your idea, you see that someone has done the same, we are more than billions over the history
it's obvious that none of us were the same, sure, but.....it gets complicated to make something truly original these days


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> To will to form justice, but what is justice....great philosophers haven't fallen to this question yet, not that I am Aware off.....
> Killing a man who killed a child, is that justice, although the child killed the man's mother...


I think it's the hard part. Justice is a concept which is already leaning with a strong connotation by the word itself. It's not about a balance or about equity, it's about being just, which mean we should ask ourselves who decide what is just.
The universal balance is mostly evolution. You survive, you procreate, you can be on the next step.
The human justice is a cultural and highly subjective view created also by those who evolved. And often those who evolved faster are the ones with the better environment too. So we can ask ourselves who are creating the laws, why they are changing them, who take advantage of them.
But we can also think of what other ways than justice there is to live together. What would we call them for them not to be about being just.
(EDIT: sorry, took me long to gather and write my thoughts XD)



No-fur-ther said:


> Sure, but no matter what you learn, whenever you go to post your idea, you see that someone has done the same, we are more than billions over the history
> it's obvious that none of us were the same, sure, but.....it gets complicated to make something truly original these days


Well why do you want to be original? Will that bring you happiness in some way?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Sure, but no matter what you learn, whenever you go to post your idea, you see that someone has done the same, we are more than billions over the history
> it's obvious that none of us were the same, sure, but.....it gets complicated to make something truly original these days


Oh yes, completely original is difficult, some criticized riot games for making games similar to blizzard but shut up as they realized there are no real entirely original game ideas.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I believe that everyone's mind IS unique, no one thing in existance is the same. It's scientifically and philosophically proven, however everything was created and made. We didn't create the stars and their measurements for example. Only discovered them.


Btw you are giving me thrill
Thank you for the emotion, it makes me happy that my time is being useful


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> I think it's the hard part. Justice is a concept which is already leaning with a strong connotation by the word itself. It's not about a balance or about equity, it's about being just, which mean we should ask ourselves who decide what is just.
> The universal balance is mostly evolution. You survive, you procreate, you can be on the next step.
> The human justice is a cultural and highly subjective view created also by those who evolved. And often those who evolved faster are the ones with the better environment too. So we can ask ourselves who are creating the laws, why they are changing them, who take advantage of them.
> But we can also think of what other ways than justice there is to live together. What would we call them for them to be not about being just.
> ...


sure it will, I can see that I made something of my own that others did not, impossible, but, still dreamable


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Btw you are giving me thrill
> Thank you for the emotion, it makes me happy that my time is being useful


No problem.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Oh yes, completely original is difficult, some criticized riot games for making games similar to blizzard but shut up as they realized there are no real entirely original game ideas.


League
Of
Legends


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> League
> Of
> Legends


LOL


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> I think it's the hard part. Justice is a concept which is already leaning with a strong connotation by the word itself. It's not about a balance or about equity, it's about being just, which mean we should ask ourselves who decide what is just.
> The universal balance is mostly evolution. You survive, you procreate, you can be on the next step.
> The human justice is a cultural and highly subjective view created also by those who evolved. And often those who evolved faster are the ones with the better environment too. So we can ask ourselves who are creating the laws, why they are changing them, who take advantage of them.
> But we can also think of what other ways than justice there is to leave together. What would we call them for them to be not about being just.


there is no real justice
just action and consequence, butterfly effect if we go to specificity


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> sure it will, I can see that I made something of my own that others did not, impossible, but, still dreamable


I don't see how it's impossible. I mean I see new things all the time. New ideas. New possibility. Especially with the science, we see new horizons all the time.
And I don't even talk about art. It's absurdly wonderful how you can ask 100 people to draw a cat and have 100 different cats.
And about words. New words come and go.



No-fur-ther said:


> there is no real justice
> just action and consequence, butterfly effect if we go to specificity


I agree. Real justice doesn't exist. 
I don't get how the butterfly effect comes into the equation though.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> there is no real justice
> just action and consequence, butterfly effect if we go to specificity


nature wise of course
my pardons


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> I don't see how it's impossible. I mean I see new things all the time. New ideas. New possibility. Especially with the science, we see new horizons all the time.
> And I don't even talk about art. It's absurdly wonderful how you can ask 100 people to draw a cat and have 100 different cats.
> And about words. New words come and go.
> 
> ...


each new idea represents one That I can't take for myself 
I'm out of ideas rn


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> each new idea represents one That I can't take for myself
> I'm out of ideas rn


Then draw a cat


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Then draw a cat


I am a cat
I write about 3 cats actually


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I am a cat
> I write about 3 cats actually


besides I'm far from being an artist


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> besides I'm far from being an artist


It's sad to be talentless at something you would enjoy doing if you weren't so bad even after years of attempts


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

and to be silenced by those who are better than you..Truly hurtful..truly......painful


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I am a cat
> I write about 3 cats actually


Then write a cat ^^ (that would be awfully difficult but hey... that's what is funny, isn't it?)

I drew a giant fluffy cat while thinking about something warm and funny. And now I'm wondering the size of the litter and how it would push buildings just to see them fall. Cats...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Then write a cat ^^ (that would be awfully difficult but hey... that's what is funny, isn't it?)
> 
> I drew a giant fluffy cat while thinking about something warm and funny. And now I'm wondering the size of the litter and how it would push buildings just to see them fall. Cats...


My cats only push planets and destroy universes 
you should read about it, I mean...do you want to know my story??


----------



## MissNook (Oct 18, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> and to be silenced by those who are better than you..Truly hurtful..truly......painful


Wow. Some people silenced you? I'm really sorry to hear that. 
You shouldn't stop doing something you like because of others (well as long as it's mostly harmless).



No-fur-ther said:


> My cats only push planets and destroy universes
> you should read about it, I mean...do you want to know my story??


Yes, of course! I don't write at the moment so I read. feel free to tell me all you want about it! And if it's a story you're writing, I want to read it!


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 18, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Wow. Some people silenced you? I'm really sorry to hear that.
> You shouldn't stop doing something you like because of others (well as long as it's mostly harmless).
> 
> 
> Yes, of course! I don't write at the moment so I read. feel free to tell me all you want about it! And if it's a story you're writing, I want to read it!


DM's, and I will need your gmail if you don't mind


----------



## MissNook (Oct 19, 2019)

I'll carry here what I was thinking in PM. 
What do you think an adult is? Do you want to be an adult?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 19, 2019)

MissNook said:


> I'll carry here what I was thinking in PM.
> What do you think an adult is? Do you want to be an adult?



NEVER!!! I mean physically Im starting to feel my age, but mentally, hell to the no! XD



No-fur-ther said:


> and to be silenced by those who are better than you..Truly hurtful..truly......painful



Tell me about it! I have had people try to do this before, and it does hurt, even if they never really managed to pull it off! Ive shed a lot of blood for the things I like, but I certainly dont regret doing them! Hope these things dont get you down too much ^v^! Pain can sometimes be the best thing to happen to you, stregnthened resolve and all that ^v^!


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 19, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> NEVER!!! I mean physically Im starting to feel my age, but mentally, hell to the no! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! I have had people try to do this before, and it does hurt, even if they never really managed to pull it off! Ive shed a lot of blood for the things I like, but I certainly dont regret doing them! Hope these things dont get you down too much ^v^! Pain can sometimes be the best thing to happen to you, stregnthened resolve and all that ^v^!


I'm 5 feet deep down my friend... Only 1 more and I can call it a day


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh meme lord, why aren't you revoking the throne to @Skittles??


----------



## MissNook (Oct 19, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> NEVER!!! I mean physically Im starting to feel my age, but mentally, hell to the no! XD


That's basically how I feel about it. But I guess it's because our society put too much weight on the concept of being an adult. 
If that means having to wear a mask all day long, I don't think it's worth it for just being called an adult. 

Really "an adult" seems like a scary thing to me. It carries so much weight and distress. I like being responsible for my actions but I don't want people to tell me how to  behave at the point of stifling my personality. It's strange how society can create boxes to imprison even the mind of people.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 19, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Oh meme lord, why aren't you revoking the throne to @Skittles??



I was summoned! :O


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 19, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I was summoned! :O


Mr. Fox isn't completing his duty to dethrone you your manjesty..


----------



## Skittles (Oct 19, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Mr. Fox isn't completing his duty to dethrone you your manjesty..


REVOLUTION!! Terrible. -Summons @TR273 and @Captain TrashPanda - Rebels gentlemen!


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 19, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> You can have a cheap dish of ice cream, (which costs 75 ¢) - if you like.


If that's from burger king I guarentee you I throw that to the person sitting next to me for them to eat, I ain't doin it


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 19, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's from Dairy Queen.


Then it's aiight


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 19, 2019)

I think I was made in space
Cause most people around me were made in china..


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm sad, my existence is pointless
my self feels worthless
everything is temporary
the only sure things in life are taxes and death, that's permanent


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I'm sad, my existence is pointless
> my self feels worthless
> everything is temporary
> the only sure things in life are taxes and death, that's permanent


NO, i'm not begging for attention, I'm just stating facts with a serious more of a poker face put on


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> NO, i'm not begging for attention, I'm just stating facts with a serious more of a poker face put on


im a hypocrite


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 20, 2019)

This is a confusing monologue


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This is a confusing monologue


were you expecting better??


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This is a confusing monologue


you remind me of a weird fusion between spiro and Barney the dinossaur


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

Xenophobia isn't a joke everybody, but you can't ignore it either
Fight it, even if it is a battle that you can't win


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I'm sad, my existence is pointless
> my self feels worthless
> everything is temporary
> the only sure things in life are taxes and death, that's permanent


I don't think your existence is pointless. It's a difficult task to find ourselves a goal or something to move forward in life but that doesn't mean our life is pointless. In my opinion the path of life is full of moment where we don't know where we belong or what we are here for. But is it really important? 
We will all die one day. So why not taking the time to find things we like, to build things we want to build and to try to find our own happiness.
Feeling worthless, isn't it the beginning to find something to change that? Maybe learning new things? Maybe just enjoying a nice stroll outside to feel refresh? Maybe just playing some video game or read a book? I think that no step is too small to build ourselves better.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> I don't think your existence is pointless. It's a difficult task to find ourselves a goal or something to move forward in life but that doesn't mean our life is pointless. In my opinion the path of life is full of moment where we don't know where we belong or what we are here for. But is it really important?
> We will all die one day. So why not taking the time to find things we like, to build things we want to build and to try to find our own happiness.
> Feeling worthless, isn't it the beginning to find something to change that? Maybe learning new things? Maybe just enjoying a nice stroll outside to feel refresh? Maybe just playing some video game or read a book? I think that no step is too small to build ourselves better.


Tried times enough to get tired and full of trying


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Tried times enough to get tired and full of trying


I don't think we can ever try enough times 
I can understand your frustration and tiredness though. Why not beginning by really small things? How about writing new stories for example? (well yes, it's not that small, but I like writing too and I feel there's not enough hours to write when I'm in the mood  )


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> I don't think we can ever try enough times
> I can understand your frustration and tiredness though. Why not beginning by really small things? How about writing new stories for example? (well yes, it's not that small, but I like writing too and I feel there's not enough hours to write when I'm in the mood  )


I already did that and do all the time both conscious and unconsciously


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I already did that and do all the time both conscious and unconsciously


Well then it's all good? No?
I mean if you already write things, it can't be that pointless.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Well then it's all good? No?
> I mean if you already write things, it can't be that pointless.


It is 
Most of it goes nowhere 
Just endless vacuums yet to be filled 
But with nothing to feel


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> It is
> Most of it goes nowhere
> Just endless vacuums yet to be filled
> But with nothing to feel


Or fill


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> It is
> Most of it goes nowhere
> Just endless vacuums yet to be filled
> But with nothing to feel


But do you enjoy read them again? Why do you write?


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> But do you enjoy read them again? Why do you write?


I write because I like 
But I can't read what I didn't write


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 20, 2019)

Man, this thread is surreal as fuck. No offense No-fur-ther and MissNook.

It's so damn lynchian but I've had conversations like this when on shrooms and acid.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Man, this thread is surreal as fuck. No offense No-fur-ther and MissNook.
> 
> It's so damn lynchian but I've had conversations like this when on shrooms and acid.


I'm lucid and sober 
If you don't like the thread then leave it 
Be my guest


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Man, this thread is surreal as fuck. No offense No-fur-ther and MissNook.
> 
> It's so damn lynchian but I've had conversations like this when on shrooms and acid.


I never tried drugs. I thought that since I can already do strange conversations like this as will, I didn't need it XD

So how about you, do you write? If yes, why do you write?



No-fur-ther said:


> I'm lucid and sober
> If you don't like the thread then leave it
> Be my guest


Awww, don't make people leave. I don't like that kind of sentences. It's a public conversation. It's more like, if you don't like it, you can still come in private discussion


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> I never tried drugs. I thought that since I can already do strange conversations like this as will, I didn't need it XD
> 
> So how about you, do you write? If yes, why do you write?
> 
> ...


But nobody comes 
I mean you did, thanks, but I don't think he will


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> But nobody comes
> I mean you did, thanks, but I don't think he will


Well everyone is free to choose of course. But it's not by talking like that that you will make people come.

At least in here you can talk with a lot of different people. I think that's what is great with the net ^^
Private chat and public chat are two different worlds in my opinion.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Well everyone is free to choose of course. But it's not by talking like that that you will make people come.
> 
> At least in here you can talk with a lot of different people. I think that's what is great with the net ^^
> Private chat and public chat are two different worlds in my opinion.


I agree but my way of being doesn't seem wrong, not on my eyes


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 20, 2019)

Sorry if I came off as insulting. Never ment too. Just thought this was all interesting and surreal. Sorry to intrude and have a great one.


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Sorry if I came off as insulting. Never ment too. Just thought this was all interesting and surreal. Sorry to intrude and have a great one.


You're not intruding. We're also talking in private conversation so if we want to keep part of this conversation running between us, we can. Don't worry about that.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> You're not intruding. We're also talking in private conversation so if we want to keep part of this conversation running between us, we can. Don't worry about that.


Ayah, sorry, just ate apple pie, apple cinnamon ice cream and a great humid juicy orange cake


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Ayah, sorry, just ate apple pie, apple cinnamon ice cream and a great humid juicy orange cake


Lots of fruits there ^^


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Lots of fruits there ^^


And sugar.. I'm so full


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 20, 2019)

I look like the moon


----------



## MissNook (Oct 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I look like the moon


XD I like that sentence


----------



## The Grey (Oct 20, 2019)

What an interesting thread, I'm glad I came to this corner of the internet tonight.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

The Grey said:


> What an interesting thread, I'm glad I came to this corner of the internet tonight.


Be welcome, bizzarre and macabre fan of the obscure and abstracted


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

IT'S A TRAP
that's all, It's a trap


----------



## MissNook (Oct 21, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> IT'S A TRAP
> that's all, It's a trap


I can't help but think of a pretty obvious trap, like a really big hole with a few branches and leaves above it to "hide" it XD


----------



## Joni (Oct 21, 2019)

Why does this thread still exist? @ConorHyena do something >:V


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

Joni said:


> Why does this thread still exist? @ConorHyena do something >:V


What is your problem with me or this thread?


----------



## Joni (Oct 21, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> What is your problem with me or this thread?


The lack of @ConorHyena :V


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

Joni said:


> The lack of @ConorHyena :V


Sir, you do know that if he doesn't want to be here, you can go be with him regardless


----------



## Joni (Oct 21, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Sir, you do know that if he doesn't want to be here, you can go be with him regardless


This thread needs style, it needs @ConorHyena :V


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

Joni said:


> This thread needs style, it needs @ConorHyena :V


Awee, you mean to say that I have no style at all??


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 21, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Awee, you mean to say that I have no style at all??



Not as much style as me, apparently.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Not as much style as me, apparently.


You're dressed classy, a military officer...what are your con-decorations Sir?


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 21, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> You're dressed classy, a military officer...what are your con-decorations Sir?



that's a military cross and a service medal for afghanistan.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> that's a military cross and a service medal for afghanistan.


congrats soldier
the country must be proud of you


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 21, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> congrats soldier
> the country must be proud of you



maybe. We'll never know, will we?


----------



## Joni (Oct 21, 2019)

I have an answer to your question. Do nothing :V


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> maybe. We'll never know, will we?


whose going to care either way, being remembered is harder than Donald trump finding morale on his speeches like it was a finding wally game


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

Joni said:


> I have an answer to your question. Do nothing :V


Sorry, didn't get that one


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> whose going to care either way, being remembered is harder than Donald trump finding morale on his speeches like it was a finding wally game


I'm speaking country-wise, families you saved and yours will see you as a hero, I guess


----------



## Joni (Oct 21, 2019)

What to say, what to do...there's the question. I went to the loo :V


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

Joni said:


> What to say, what to do...there's the question. I went to the loo :V


Ok, good 4 u


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

My sinusitis is killing me..


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 21, 2019)

that and all the meds but screw it...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

that's it
NAZEX 
that's the answer for all my prayers on having a good rest and being able to breathe normally again


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

welp, time to start another vlog/monologue


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


>


Huh, rip savior of the crimson bullet corpses 
manchada de tu proprio sangre


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm a living meme...sucks, but yeah


----------



## Joni (Oct 22, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I'm a living meme...sucks, but yeah


No u


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 22, 2019)

Joni said:


> No u


No u u


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> No u u


awwwe, you came OwO
nice to see you again


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

Joni said:


> No u


You're funny :3


----------



## Joni (Oct 22, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> You're funny :3


No......


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

Joni said:


> No......


why not?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 22, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> why not?


Because hot dogs are supposed to be tasty, not humorous.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Because hot dogs are supposed to be tasty, not humorous.


true, although, a fun trait never made something taste other than funny
Why wouldn't we want to savor it from Joni??


----------



## Joni (Oct 22, 2019)

Joni said:


> No......


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

Joni said:


>


Oh I am not funny, not by a long-shot
you on the other hand Mr. HD, I couldn't agree more on declaring you funny


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

Loneliness is in fact hurtful 
I provoked it.. I want to do something about 
But I don't know what it is 
How should I respond to this.. 
How should I find fulfillment.. In life.. On me 
On my way...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 22, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Loneliness is in fact hurtful
> I provoked it.. I want to do something about
> But I don't know what it is
> How should I respond to this..
> ...


I don't know..


----------



## MissNook (Oct 22, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Loneliness is in fact hurtful
> I provoked it.. I want to do something about


Find people around you that share some common interests? Like joining a writing group?


----------



## justlexi (Oct 22, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Find people around you that share some common interests? Like joining a writing group?



I agree, as they always say "No man is an island." You have to blend in and find the right circle of friends to rely on.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Loneliness is in fact hurtful
> I provoked it.. I want to do something about
> But I don't know what it is
> How should I respond to this..
> ...


If you have a hobby try to find a discord group for it. You'll find tons of friends that way.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> If you have a hobby try to find a discord group for it. You'll find tons of friends that way.


Me and discord have a bad story together..


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

justlexi said:


> I agree, as they always say "No man is an island." You have to blend in and find the right circle of friends to rely on.


I always lose more than I gain


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Find people around you that share some common interests? Like joining a writing group?


That doesn't seem possible 
Like I said, I am selective 
But I have standards that I got to block out just to fit better my intentions


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

I have body tremors..


----------



## MissNook (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> That doesn't seem possible
> Like I said, I am selective
> But I have standards that I got to block out just to fit better my intentions


Maybe because you're putting too much on the balance when you meet people?
I mean, being selective can be count as two different things. It can mean you think that a lot of people are no good for you. Or that you don't want to be hurt by people so you try to select which one you'll create a link with to lessen the risk.

I think we tend to put to much meaning in a simple meeting. Talking with someone doesn't mean you have to become friend with them. Being friends is not something you ask of someone, it's something that happens little by little because you talk, because you do thing together and that strengthen the link between both of you.

You can meet with nice people in a writing group and just never become friends with them, and that's great too! In my opinion finding people to talk too, even about everyday life, even about nothing with deep meaning is important. And if it's about something you both like (like writing) maybe all of your conversations will be about that and nothing else. But it's also great! You'll share experience and you'll open yourself to more possibilities.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Maybe because you're putting too much on the balance when you meet people?
> I mean, being selective can be count as two different things. It can mean you think that a lot of people are no good for you. Or that you don't want to be hurt by people so you try to select which one you'll create a link with to lessen the risk.
> 
> I think we tend to put to much meaning in a simple meeting. Talking with someone doesn't mean you have to become friend with them. Being friends is not something you ask of someone, it's something that happens little by little because you talk, because you do thing together and that strengthen the link between both of you.
> ...


I twist my face to that


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I twist my face to that


Knowing myself 
Like @ClumsyWitch said, I have a self destructive behavior, but because I cannot find a solution that suits me, I'm forced to divulgate my despair frustration, blaming me on the way


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Knowing myself
> Like @ClumsyWitch said, I have a self destructive behavior, but because I cannot find a solution that suits me, I'm forced to divulgate my despair frustration, blaming me on the way


and basically bitching only without taking a step towards a solve to my problem because......I don't know, I just don't know


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> and basically bitching only without taking a step towards a solve to my problem because......I don't know, I just don't know


Maybe there's no solution attainable because I am me, maybe that's it
I am doomed to feeling like this because I can't be other way or else I ruin it all


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Maybe there's no solution attainable because I am me, maybe that's it
> I am doomed to feeling like this because I can't be other way or else I ruin it all


I am trying to contain A side of me I hate and don't want lurking out an doin shit I will regret later


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I am trying to contain A side of me I hate and don't want lurking out an doin shit I will regret later


and it sucks, I am chained to it and I wanna be free


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh no....if I gotta say goodbye to my life, I will on my preference of choice


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Oh no....if I gotta say goodbye to my life, I will on my preference of choice


that includes  A FAR MORE PEACEFUL DEATH


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

How do I make this more interesting......
EVERYTHING I DO HAS A PURPOSE AND IS PURPOSED
that's the biggest problem


----------



## The Grey (Oct 23, 2019)

Red rover, red rover
Is hell freezing over
The devil couldn't take the heat

He slumps on his side
All pride cast aside
And solemnly admits defeat

For millennia he wept
Then forever he slept
Blinded to all that was right

As him you see
The condemned, they shall be
For they have strayed from the light


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 23, 2019)

The Grey said:


> Red rover, red rover
> Is hell freezing over
> The devil couldn't take the heat
> 
> ...



Hell is, indeed, subjective.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Hell is, indeed, subjective.


FINALLY, someone agrees with something I say


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

The Grey said:


> Red rover, red rover
> Is hell freezing over
> The devil couldn't take the heat
> 
> ...


Gosh be darned, mephisto was indeed blinded by envy of being perfect and for so he worn on his horns the purest rage
disguising it with his shades and turning frown into smile on acts of the purest villainy he engaged


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Gosh be darned, mephisto was indeed blinded by envy of being perfect and for so he worn on his horns the purest rage
> disguising it with his shades and turning frown into smile on acts of the purest villainy he engaged[/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

The Grey said:


> Red rover, red rover
> Is hell freezing over
> The devil couldn't take the heat
> 
> ...


By the way the Grey, you sounded like my sister right there


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 23, 2019)

I am stuck again.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I am stuck again.


It's too usual on a vote inside my conscience to which side should be the winner 
Which party deserve to be heard 
I am not doomed, not yet but.... Why is it so hard to escape rejection


----------



## The Grey (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> By the way the Grey, you sounded like my sister right there


Maybe I am.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> Maybe I am.


Who knows


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Who knows


What is your name


----------



## The Grey (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> What is your name


It's The Grey, of course. The clue's in the title, Mr. Ther.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> It's The Grey, of course. The clue's in the title, Mr. Ther.


Call me Kyle
Grayroad


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> It's The Grey, of course. The clue's in the title, Mr. Ther.


Maybe, if you're a girl I can name you Tina Graves


----------



## The Grey (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Maybe, if you're a girl I can name you Tina Graves


It's as good a name as any, Kyle. I wonder, were you washed in with the tides?


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> It's as good a name as any, Kyle. I wonder, were you washed in with the tides?


Nearly drowned once, the sea spitted me back and here I am, why?


----------



## The Grey (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Nearly drowned once, the sea spitted me back and here I am, why?


Curiosity, spurred by a hint of nostalgia. Nothing more.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> Curiosity, spurred by a hint of nostalgia. Nothing more.



Indeed, you can go no-fur-ther here.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Indeed, you can go no-fur-ther here.


Don't be a party buzzer Connor, let TG do what it feels like doing


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> Curiosity, spurred by a hint of nostalgia. Nothing more.


I comprehend.. 
Scars are never forgotten, like a genius once said "What doesn't kill us, makes us... Stranger"


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I comprehend..
> Scars are never forgotten, like a genius once said "What doesn't kill us, makes us... Stranger"


I don't know what happened to me besides that to top most of my feats


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I will restrain my presence to this thread and this thread only wheneve


This thread is just sad.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> This thread is just sad.


Why you in it then??


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Why you in it then??


Because I got an alert from this thread, also Conor was here...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> Because I got an alert from this thread, also Conor was here...


Awwe, well, feel free to make it happier my possible friend


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Why you in it then??





No-fur-ther said:


> Awwe, well, feel free to make it happier my possible friend


The question is, why did you create this thread? It serves no purpose, exept you talking about, idk.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> The question is, why did you create this thread? It serves no purpose, exept you talking about, idk.


I created it for myself 
To express my feelings and close them within without exploiting on other threads, like Smexy would say 
Noone likes a bummer


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I created it for myself
> To express my feelings and close them within without exploiting on other threads, like Smexy would say
> Noone likes a bummer


Well, this is a forum, it's there to ask questions and make threads for everyone.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> Well, this is a forum, it's there to ask questions and make threads for everyone.


Well, my thread has a question


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Well, my thread has a question


No one can answer it exept yourself. This thread has no value to this community. And to express your feelings I would just talk to close people in dm's.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> No one can answer it exept yourself. This thread has no value to this community. And to express your feelings I would just talk to close people in dm's.


Like??
This is my only way to drift my feelings over, and you are forging its meaning by texting here too, it has been reshaped into a public conversation


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Like??
> This is my only way to drift my feelings over, and you are forging its meaning by texting here too, it has been reshaped into a public conversation


Well, if you don't even have people in dm's to talk to, why should it be desirable to talk to random strangers online?


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> Well, if you don't even have people in dm's to talk to, why should it be desirable to talk to random strangers online?


Because I feel like it 
Besides, every bond starts with a conversation, am I wrong?


----------



## The Grey (Oct 24, 2019)

I'd wager this is the most interesting thread the forum has seen, precisely because of its intrinsic, self knowing, pointlessness. Great things often arise from nothing. Then again, I'm just along for the ride.


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Because I feel like it
> Besides, every bond starts with a conversation, am I wrong?


I see


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> I'd wager this is the most interesting thread the forum has seen, precisely because of its intrinsic, self knowing, pointlessness. Great things often arise from nothing. Then again, I'm just along for the ride.


And welcome you still are TG


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks  


Joni said:


> I see


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 24, 2019)

Actually~


No-fur-ther said:


> welp, time to start another vlog/monologue


It's a self declared way for starting monologues. No questions, no use, just selfishness and cries for attention.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Actually~
> 
> It's a self declared way for starting monologues. No questions, no use, just selfishness and cries for attention.


Oh here you are 
Well, can't deny it but... Weren't you the one who chose to participate instead of ignoring my weeping??


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Actually~
> 
> It's a self declared way for starting monologues. No questions, no use, just selfishness and cries for attention.


I am happy to see you again by the way,


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Oh here you are
> Well, can't deny it but... Weren't you the one who chose to participate instead of ignoring my weeping??


I haven't seen myself participating in any monologues, so, no.


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Thanks


My answer was neither negative nor positive...You don't have to thank me.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I haven't seen myself participating in any monologues, so, no.


Awwe.. I was talking about the thread itself but you're right


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> My answer was neither negative nor positive...You don't have to thank me.


But you accepted my reply, that is enough for me


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Now where was I...


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Now where was I...


What to say...can I get any better answers to the questions on  my mind, to the people around me, to my personal problems
what to do then....what should I do, grow up?? the fuck is that, move on?? give me a wheel-chair since my legs are as broken as my heart for such I can't make a run for it..
I have 0 clues, that's just the truth..


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Guess that makes it  even for my convo stops


----------



## The Grey (Oct 24, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Actually~
> 
> It's a self declared way for starting monologues. No questions, no use, just selfishness and cries for attention.


At some point we all need a void to shout into. Ther stared into an abyss and we all stared back. Fascinating, isn't it.


----------



## Joni (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> grow up


Good idea <w>


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Joni said:


> Good idea <w>


like I said, the fuck is that


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> At some point we all need a void to shout into. Ther stared into an abyss and we all stared back. Fascinating, isn't it.


leave her alone, she had her own problems in her life, she probably did the same herself, selfishness just reminds me that maybe just maybe, she was on deeper places than me, and looking at my own problems, she has the necessity to call me out for not being on the same shape as her in terms of life--scarring, though..if you think about it, that's truly selfish


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> leave her alone, she had her own problems in her life, she probably did the same herself, selfishness just reminds me that maybe just maybe, she was on deeper places than me, and looking at my own problems, she has the necessity to call me out for not being on the same shape as her in terms of life--scarring, though..if you think about it, that's truly selfish


But, she is right, although that doesn't stop me, it will stop, until then, I won't change until I see that it is needed


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

Look at this thread, I am satisfied at this actually


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> At some point we all need a void to shout into. Ther stared into an abyss and we all stared back. Fascinating, isn't it.


Excuse you, as you can clearly read, I have my very own white knight to pseudo analyse me. I don't need you _snaps_


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

BUT I FEEL SICK TO MY STOMACH!!!!!!!
@Joni what is your definition of Growing up?


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Excuse you, as you can clearly read, I have my very own white knight to pseudo analyse me. I don't need you _snaps_


can I hug you virtually?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 24, 2019)

No.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> No.


Yes mam....


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Yes mam....


one day I'll be able to, one day..


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

my fingers shiver a lot......it's not cold, it's fever and a mix with nerve, who knows why


----------



## The Grey (Oct 24, 2019)

A few days ago I met a 6 year old kid. He was scared of me at first, due to my height, but slowly warmed to me throughout the day. I'm a friend of his parents. They've been together for 11 years and are currently deciding whether to split up. I was with the kid and his mother at a mutual friend's house, talking about their issues in the back garden, when the kid ran out to see us. As soon as he sat at the table, excited to see his mom, I almost burst into tears. It's strange seeing someone so young just existing, being oblivious to the trials and tribulations of the world. He's got his entire life ahead of him, fuck it broke my heart in the sweetest way possible. After that I told his mom to stay with his dad, that they shouldn't throw away the life they'd built together, and went inside.

There was a puppy inside, scared of simply being and aggressive for it. He also liked to steal things and keep them in his den, he was fiercely protective of that spot and was undisciplined enough to bite. I'd subtly kept the 6 year old away from him for that reason. After a little while the puppy ended up stealing one of the 6 year old's toys and dragging it back to his den. The kid was screaming, I knew he'd try to get his toy back, and I knew the puppy would bite him if he did. So I geared myself up to get attacked by this little dog in order to protect the kid, something inside me decided he wasn't going to get hurt. Fortunately someone else quickly grabbed the toy out of the dog's den. Crisis averted, no damage done to anyone, didn't have to offer my arm as a chew toy.

Later on I tried to train the puppy a little, showing him that people weren't necessary threats. By the end of the day I had that puppy literally eating out of the palm of my hand. That day certainly illuminated something about life to me, I'm still unpacking it all.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

The Grey said:


> A few days ago I met a 6 year old kid. He was scared of me at first, due to my height, but slowly warmed to me throughout the day. I'm a friend of his parents. They've been together for 11 years and are currently deciding whether to split up. I was with the kid and his mother at a mutual friend's house, talking about their issues in the back garden, when the kid ran out to see us. As soon as he sat at the table, excited to see his mom, I almost burst into tears. It's strange seeing someone so young just existing, being oblivious to the trials and tribulations of the world. He's got his entire life ahead of him, fuck it broke my heart in the sweetest way possible. After that I told his mom to stay with his dad, that they shouldn't throw away the life they'd built together, and went inside.
> 
> There was a puppy inside, scared of simply being and aggressive for it. He also liked to steal things and keep them in his den, he was fiercely protective of that spot and was undisciplined enough to bite. I'd subtly kept the 6 year old away from him for that reason. After a little while the puppy ended up stealing one of the 6 year old's toys and dragging it back to his den. The kid was screaming, I knew he'd try to get his toy back, and I knew the puppy would bite him if he did. So I geared myself up to get attacked by this little dog in order to protect the kid, something inside me decided he wasn't going to get hurt. Fortunately someone else quickly grabbed the toy out of the dog's den. Crisis averted, no damage done to anyone, didn't have to offer my arm as a chew toy.
> 
> Later on I tried to train the puppy a little, showing him that people weren't necessary threats. By the end of the day I had that puppy literally eating out of the palm of my hand. That day certainly illuminated something about life to me, I'm still unpacking it all.


You are a good person.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> You are a good person.


I am here being sad and all while you make more than many


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 24, 2019)

AND THAT'S WHY THIS THREAD EXISTS


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 25, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> AND THAT'S WHY THIS THREAD EXISTS


For me not to complain to other people in public who are trying to enjoy their threads while I discharge all my unwell being in here


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 25, 2019)

I know that no one cares but this thread is random enough for me to text it here.
I have just ate cereals with cooked cabbage and some coke. Lets see who will survive, me or toilet.


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 25, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I know that no one cares but this thread is random enough for me to text it here.
> I have just ate cereals with cooked cabbage and some coke. Lets see who will survive, me or toilet.


Interesting and ouch..


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 2, 2019)

Back on my thread yeah... Yeah.... Eh


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 2, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I haven't seen myself participating in any monologues, so, no.



You are one of the few people who can most certainly _participate _in another person's _monologue.
_
*hysteric hyena laughter*


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 2, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> You are one of the few people who can most certainly _participate _in another person's _monologue.
> _
> *hysteric hyena laughter*


Mr. Conor, glad to see you here


----------

